# تصوير فيديو لنجاح خلية وقود الماء التى صممت ونفذت ومعها بعض من ماكيناتى الأوتوماتيك



## mamdohh (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوانى هذا تصوير فيديو لنجاح تجربتى للخليه التى تولد الهيدروجين من ماء الشرب 
وستجد معها بعض من الماكينات التى صممت ونفذت وبدون رؤية المثيل المستورد واعدكم بأضافة بعضآ اخر من الماكينات خاصتى 
مهندس ممدوح القاصد من مصر 
ستجد التصوير على هذا الرابط 
http://www.esnips.com/web/melkassedsBusinessFiles


----------



## أبن سينا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مبروك نجاح التجربة

ولكن المشكلة ليست فى أن الخلية تنتج هيدروجين أم لا

لأن وضع سلكين فى ماء سيؤدى إلى تحلل الماء وإنتاج الهيدروجين والاكسجين

المشكلة هى فى الآتى:

ما قيمة التيار والفولتية المستخدمة
ما معدل إنتاج الهيدروجين
هل العملية إقتصادية
هل تحتاج الخلية إلى صيانة

وغيرها من الأسئلة

تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيكم العافية واتمنى طرح تفاصيل التجربة كتابيا ايضا لمن اراد تطبيقها


----------



## mamdohh (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أبن سينا قال:


> مبروك نجاح التجربة
> 
> ولكن المشكلة ليست فى أن الخلية تنتج هيدروجين أم لا
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يبارك فيك اخى 
وهاك اجابة الأسئله التى طرحت 
قيمه التيار 75 امبير 
الفولتيه 12 فولت 
مصدرهم بطارية السياره 
معدل انتاج الهيدروجين لم اقسه ولكنه يكفى للنظام الذى صممته وهو كالأتى 
1-مضخه وظيفتها الحفاظ على مستوى الماء داخل الخليه عن طريق حساسات معينه تفتح لدخول الماء للخليه فى حالة انخفاض مستوى الماء بها وتغلق هذا الأتجاه فى حالة امتلائها وتفتح خط راجع للتنك 

2- مضخه وظيفتها سحب الغاز من الخليه وضغطه فى خزان يشبه هذا المستخدم حاليا فى السيارات التى تعمل بالغازالى ان يصل الى ضغط معين فيقوم حساس بفصل التيار عن الدائره الألكترونيه التى تغذى الخليه فيتوقف انتاج الغاز وتتوقف مضخة ضغطه الى ان ينخفض الى مستوى معين فيعودا للعمل

3- وواضح جدآ اقتصادية هذه العمليه التى لا تكلفك الا ملئ الخزان بالماء 

4-والخليه اجزائها الداخليه مصنوعه من الأستنلس استيل وان احتاجت لصيانه فستحتاج الى تنظيف للشرائح فقط من حين الى اخر بماده معينه خاصه لتنظيف الأستنلس 

وارجو طرح غيرها من الأسئله و
شكرآ على ردك وتفاعلك وارجو ان اسمع رائيك فى باقى الماكينات الموجوده على نفس الرابط 
مهندس ممدوح القاصد*


----------



## mamdohh (4 ديسمبر 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> يعطيكم العافية واتمنى طرح تفاصيل التجربة كتابيا ايضا لمن اراد تطبيقها



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى
وشكرآ عل ردك وتفاعلك 
ولعلى اخى لبيت طلبك فى طرح التفاصيل فى ردى على مشاركة الأخ ابن سيناء 
مهندس ممدوح القاصد*


----------



## احمد قوجاق (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## صلاح أبو عقبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز
ألف مبروك على هذا الإختراع
ونأمل أن تتوصلوا إلى طريقة أخري لإنتاج هيدروجين من طاقة الكتلة الحيوية أو طريقة أخري بدون أن نستهلك طاقة كهربية في الإنتاج
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معوض شعيب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, كل عام و أنتم و جميــــــــــع الأمة الإسلامية بخير و سلام و أمان و ستر آمين يا رب العالمين.


----------



## حسام عيد (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير يا مهندس ممدوح على هذه التجربة القيمة
ولكن ليش ما توصل هذه الخلية مع خلايا وقود لانتاج الكهرباء
كمان حاب اعرف كفاءة التحليل للماء و هل يوجد مواد تضاف للماء لزيادة كفاءة التحليل


----------



## حسام عيد (28 يناير 2008)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*يا أخ صلاح أبو عقبة* يوجد هناك طريقة لانتاج الهيدروجين من الغاز الحيوي(الكتلة الحيوية) دون استخدام الطاقة الكهروبائية بل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية المركزة و هذا الموقع بفيدك ان شاء الله
www.shec-labs.com


----------



## حسام عيد (28 يناير 2008)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا أخ صلاح أبو عقبة يوجد هناك طريقة لانتاج الهيدروجين من الغاز الحيوي(الكتلة الحيوية) دون استخدام الطاقة الكهروبائية بل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية المركزة و هذا الموقع بفيدك ان شاء الله
*www.shec-labs.com*


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (16 مايو 2008)

لكن كيف لا ينفجر الهيدروجين وهو مخلوط بالأوكسجين بكمية كافية لإتمام الإنفجار علماً بأن الهيدوجين سريع الإشتعال جداً وشكراً أرجو أن توضح ما يحدث


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مايو 2008)

الكيمياء حياة قال:


> لكن كيف لا ينفجر الهيدروجين وهو مخلوط بالأوكسجين بكمية كافية لإتمام الإنفجار علماً بأن الهيدوجين سريع الإشتعال جداً وشكراً أرجو أن توضح ما يحدث


لانه يحتاج الى شرارة لاشعاله او نار

وقود لايشتعل من تلقاء نفسه 

مثل البنزين المخلوط بالهواء فى محرك السيارة لن يشتعل ان لم يكن هناك شرارة من البوجيهات


----------



## فارس الموتور (16 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم ممدوح بعد التحية والشكر لجهدك الطيب لدي سؤال؟ هل يمكن تخزين الغاز الناتج من الخلية الكهربية في اسطوانات للغاز حتى يصبح سائلا؟ وهل في هذه الحالة يكون الخزين عبارة عن الهيدروجين والاكسجين ؟ واذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فلماذا لا يتحولان الى ماء؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك...


----------



## فارس الموتور (16 مايو 2008)

وعندي سؤال تاني لو سمحت،،،
حضرتك استعملت دائرة ستانلي أم تجاوزت عنها ؟ مع وافر الشكر....


----------



## محمد طعاني (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*الماء*

كل الشكر للنشامى ولكن ارجو المزيد من التفاصيل مثلا حجم صندوق الخلايا ,عدد الخلا و كميه الما اللازم استخدامه ---وهل يتم ايصال الغاز مع المنافولت مباشره من خزان الخليه وهل هناك حاجه لاستخدام البنزين مع وقود الماء 
اجو من الجميع المشاركه بكل معلومه حول هذا الموضوع
محمد طعاني|الفوسفات|الاردن


----------



## sred (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## m_nagy2 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ ممدوح جزاك الله خيرا 

لم اجد الفيديو الذى تحدثت عنه فلا يوجد الا فيديو واحد عن استخراج الهيدروجين 

ولم اشاهد الصمامات والمضخات التى تحدثت عنها 

برجاء توضيح الامر ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

الاخ مبتدأ لينوكس لى عتاب بسيط عليك 

لديك الكثير والكثير من المعلومات .. فأين هى تجاربك 

نريد أن نشاهد تجاربك 


اما الاعضاء الكرام يمكنكم مشاهدة تجاربى المتواضعة جدا من هنا

وشكرا على سعة صدركم ​


----------



## البلال80 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا وفق كل مجرب وباحث لم يؤثر علما ولم يبخل بمعلومة ، وليجعله له حسنات ويغفر له السيئات ويسهل له أمره كله


----------



## essam-ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

يعتبر تخزين الهيدروجين مساله في غايه الخطوره فكن حذر جدااااااا


----------



## iraqian (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ورد في تفسير الحديث الشريف للخاتم المصطفى صلوات الله عليه واله (جزاك الله خيرا) ان هذا الخير هو عبارة عن حوريات على ضفاف الجنة نابتات كالقصب اذا اشرفت احداهن للدنيا لمات اهل الارض جميعا فرحا وسرورا من رؤيتها وكلما قطفت منها واحدة نبتت اخرى مكانها ... ولا يسعني ان اقول لك (جزاك الله خيرا)


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك أخي العزيز ..
ماهي القدرة الحصانية التي من الممكن توفيرها من هذه الطريقة؟


----------



## m_nagy2 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

saifalshalchy قال:


> مبروك أخي العزيز ..
> ماهي القدرة الحصانية التي من الممكن توفيرها من هذه الطريقة؟



أرجو التوضيح أكثر وأى طريقة تعنى​


----------



## eyad zahran (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه التجربة الرائعة ولكن لي سؤال في هذا الموضوع 
هل الطاقة الإنفجارية للهيدروجين والأوكسجين يتحملها المحرك مقارنة بالبنزين وطاقته 
فهناك من يقول بأن الطاقة الناتجة عن الإنفجار للهيدروجين تعادل 60 ضعف من طاقة البنزين 
أي هل إذا حقنا المحرك بالهيدروجين الصرف / الصافي / بدون أوكسجين / وأضفنا الأوكسجين من خلال عيار الهواء في المحرك يتم دوران المحرك بسلام أم من الممكن أن يؤدي إلى خلل في البستون أو أي جزء آخر 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eyad zahran (7 يونيو 2010)

وهناك سؤال آخر هل من الممكن أن يتم تطبيق هذه الفكرة على محركات الديزل أم لا 
وشكرا


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (18 فبراير 2011)

مبروك نجاح اتجروبه في اشي بنظاف مع الماء


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مبروك اخي الكريم نجاح العملية


----------



## الدمشـقي (22 فبراير 2012)

*مبروك نجاح*
*ولكني لم أرى أي تجربة*
*فإن كان هناك تجربة أفيدونا بها*
*وفقكم الله*​


----------



## magdy2006 (24 فبراير 2012)

اخى الكريم الله يوفققك فى تجاربك ومبروك النجاح ولكن اسمحلى ببعض الاسئلة من اين وجدت مضخه الغاز او هى عبارة عن اية وكذلك الحساسات ارجو الرد


----------



## رياض450 (19 مارس 2012)

*تفائل ولا تيأس *


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (21 مارس 2012)

عزيزي المخترع ممدوح
اياك ان تقوم بهذه التجربة .فاي خطاء او شرارةتؤدي الى انفجار كارثي
اغاز الناتج لا يخزن بهذه الطريقة .او ان تفصل الاكسجين عن الهيدروجين وتخزن
الهيدروجين .اللهم اني بلغت


----------



## ناصر999 (16 أبريل 2012)

*غاز الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم
اود ان اسال عن امضخة التي تسحب الغاز من الخلية لخزان الغاز هل هي مضخة عادية كالمستخدمة في ضخ المياه ام ان هناك ما يسمى بضواغط غاز الهيدروجين وللعلم الغاز الناتج من التحليل هو غاز الهيدروكسي وليس الهيدروجين فقط وضغطه يشكل خطر انفجاري وهناك جهاز يسمى فيل لزيادة ضغط غاز الهيدروجين فقط في السيارات
ونود ان نذكر نقطة مهمة انه لغاية هذه اللحظة لم يتوصل الباحثون في هذا المجال لتسيير السيارة كليا على غاز الهيدروكسي الناتج من عملية التحليل المائي بالكهرباء


----------



## مدحتكو (19 أبريل 2012)

حاولت فتح الفيديو لكنه لم يفتح
يبدو ان عليه block


----------



## alesharif (18 فبراير 2013)

اخي العزيز مشكور جدا على هذه المعلوما ت ولكن عندي سؤال وهو هل قمت باي تعديل على الكرباراتير الخاص بسيارة وكم مستوى الضغط الذي طبقته على الغازالاوكسيدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق


----------

